# Tire Ballast



## Curti (May 5, 2009)

I have a new JD 3520. I understand that Rim Guard is the preferred product as opposed to cloride. Is that true? If so, should I have all four tires filled, or just the rears? It has the R4 industrial tires. What would I expect to pay to have them filled. Is that something I can do my self?


----------



## poonstang90lx (Mar 8, 2007)

What are your reasons for wanting to put solution in the tires? If you need weight what about suitcase weights or wheel weights.


----------



## Curti (May 5, 2009)

As I understand it, wheel weights are expensive. I am only familiar with suit case weights on my LX266. I put a couple on for traction in the winter. I sure wouldn't want to put them on and take them off if they are a couple of hunderd pounds apice. Fluid filled tires just seem like the way to go. I had cloride in my JD 60 for 30 years, till fineally it are out the rims.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Rim guard is bio-degradable and non- toxic and is heavier than cloride. I think cast iron weights are 2x the price of rim guard. The upside is cast weights are easily removed

What are your reasons for inquiring about ballast?? If you want stability it is possible to fill all 4 tires. If you want ballast for loader work, you would fill the rears. It would make sense to price all options(cast vs liquid weights). That way YOU will make the best decision.

Here is the Rim Guard web site. http://www.rimguard.biz/

Let us know what you decide and why to help others with the same problem.


----------



## Curti (May 5, 2009)

The 3520 has a 300cx loader; I feel that there is a need to off set the weight in the front. I plan to put a model 59 snow blower on the front and use it for snow removal in the winter. My drive is 1/5 mile long; due to the lay of the land some times there are drifts 3-4 feet deep when the wind blows from the north west. 
This tractor is not as heavy as the JD60, but I am hoping the traction will be better due to the FWD.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

You need it for the loader work but not for snow blower. That is what MFWD is for. In 4WD these tractor are like a dozer.


----------



## Curti (May 5, 2009)

I contacted a company locally, they will come out to my house and fill the rear tires with rim guard for $132.


----------

